# Nitric acid available on eBay



## Refining Rick (Jan 5, 2019)

eBay is apparently letting sellers seller nitric. I recall that you could not get sodium nitrate on that site anymore.
Of course I ordered some, free shipping, so I am not complaining, but does anyone know why the policy change?
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Nitric-Acid-70-Pure-Concentrated-ACS-Lab-Grade-Best-for-Gold-Silver-Refining/401621815928?hash=item5d82869278:m:m8_uFJXDguxdHnVf978pD-g


----------



## anachronism (Jan 6, 2019)

I'm not sure about the policy change however that price is enough to make your eyes water.


----------



## rickbb (Jan 7, 2019)

I doubt the policy has changed, the bottom of the listing has a bold note asking ebay to not de-list the item. lol


----------



## shmandi (Jan 7, 2019)

One of feedbacks left for seller: "It was 69.5% not 70% as advertised. Still happy with purchase. Thanks"
So, buyer beware!


----------



## everydayisalesson (Jan 19, 2019)

Hey Rick, did it come in OK? Am considering ordering some.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Refining Rick (Jan 21, 2019)

Yes I received it. Rather quickly too. It was well packaged, in Two 16 oz plastic bottles with MSD sheets included. The only drawback is the price.
I also noticed that they sell in larger sizes (2.5 liter) cheaper but it’s local pick up. They are in California, so I’m thinking of stopping by the next time I drive down that way.
I sadly have not gotten to try it fully yet as it is not refining weather.


----------



## MarkB (Sep 16, 2019)

I am Currently looking for Nitric acid in Wisconsin. Anyone know anywhere I can pick it up, and what a good rate is? I have never purchased before, and have seen prices all over the price. I want to get a liter, possibly up to a gallon.


----------



## Goldman94 (Apr 12, 2020)

MarkB said:


> I am Currently looking for Nitric acid in Wisconsin. Anyone know anywhere I can pick it up, and what a good rate is? I have never purchased before, and have seen prices all over the price. I want to get a liter, possibly up to a gallon.



I live in Wisconsin too and got my nitric off of ebay. I paid $55 total for 500ml of it. The same seller has a 1L jug for $69, which I should have gotten but really didn't need that much yet so i saved myself $14, even tho it would have been most cost effective to buy the bigger one. Oh well


----------



## Jmk88 (May 8, 2020)

How can you justify the price of that though? I could make nearly 3 litres in 24 hours at that cost probably higher than 70% too if I didn’t pre dilute my condensing flask.


----------



## nickvc (May 8, 2020)

Unless you are refining silver then nitric isn’t essential as nitrates can be substituted, as to the price it may well be the cost of shipping and if you have no other way to obtain it which many don’t the cost is acceptable if you are only hobby refining, remember many here do just that and if a little profit is made it’s a bonus not a necessity.


----------



## Jmk88 (May 8, 2020)

Yes I understand Nick, thanks.

I know over here they sell the 6% stuff at 30£ per 500ml.

I have been offered by someone I know that they will get me it but I do not wish to go that route as I have just applied for my controlled substance licence.

It’s crazy how it’s illegal to buy and sell it but not illegal to have it. Doesn’t make sense to me. 

Surely in the surveillance world we live in they know within minutes what you plan to use anything for. 

Unless you’re Codyslab and start buying uranium I can’t see the purpose of the restrictions. The utter scumholes that throw it at each other just revert to knives and guns anyway so what’s the point. To me it stinks of keeping the creative man chained and limiting undeclared income, that’s what it’s really about.


----------



## goldenchild (May 8, 2020)

Like just about anything else, when you roll your it's almost certainly going to be cheaper. Cheaper as in cost not quality. When done yourself you can match if not surpass the quality of factory product. Another arena where this is true is ammunition. Especially rifle calibers. I can reload ammunition that is more accurate and consistent and costs a fraction of the price of mass produced factory ammo. But as nickv has said if you have no other source, don't feel safe producing something or even just plain don't feel like doing it yourself (lazy) then you gotta pay to play.


----------



## kurtak (May 8, 2020)

Jmk88 said:


> It’s crazy how it’s illegal to buy and sell it but not illegal to have it. Doesn’t make sense to me.
> 
> Surely in the surveillance world we live in they know within minutes what you plan to use anything for.
> 
> Unless you’re Codyslab and start buying uranium I can’t see the purpose of the restrictions. The utter scumholes that throw it at each other just revert to knives and guns anyway so what’s the point. To me it stinks of keeping the creative man chained and limiting undeclared income, that’s what it’s really about.



First - unlike other acids (HCl sulfuric) the reason nitric acid is restricted (illegal to buy/sell in some places) is because nitric acid is used/needed for making explosives (nitric acid being an oxidizer) such as ammonium nitrate, urea nitrate, mercury fulminate, silver fulminate, etc.

Second - in the surveillance world - they don't KNOW within minutes what you "plan" to use anything for

Certain chemicals are restricted because they "can" be used to make drugs &/or explosives - therefore the restrictions to prevent them from getting into the hands of people (general public) with bad intent

In other words - without restrictions - they (the surveillance world) have NO idea &/or way of tracing/tracking - where as with restriction they have at least some control & ability to trace/track --- in which case - they may well come knocking on your door - if they get wind that you are obtaining "restricted" chemicals

Third - nitric acid is not the acid of choice for throwing in someone's face (& therefore not the reason for its restriction) sulfuric acid (drain cleaner) is the acid of choice

In other words - the restrictions on nitric acid have "nothing" to do with - "keeping the creative man chained & limiting undeclared income" --- its about limiting certain chemicals from getting into the hands of bad people that have bad intent

Kurt


----------



## Jmk88 (May 8, 2020)

Thanks for that Kurt.

That’s the point though isn’t it. It’s a bit like guns in the U.K. theyre Illegal but all the criminals still have them. 

Restriction just stops the good guys. The bad ones will find a means. Same with drugs. It’s easier to buy hard drugs in London than it is toilet paper. And we are an island isolated.

So I don’t think you’re really understanding what I’m saying. And there have been incidents where people have thrown nitric, certainly in the U.K.


----------



## Jmk88 (May 8, 2020)

And it’s funny because the nsa in your case and gchq in ours have both publicly stated they monitor 95-100% of public internet use as well as mobile phone calls.... the newspapers over here have even been found to be hacking peoples phones, the parents of child murder victims even.

So don’t feed me that rubbish they’re not 15 steps ahead of you and I because they are. You’re a very naive man if you think they don’t know what we’re all up to in that sense.

You can’t fart without them knowing. Modern homes are filled with such electrics that can be manipulated in all sorts of ways. Your smart phone is like a walking and talking nsa tool. Why do you think one year they have finger print access then facial recognition? 

I feel a bit offended you’d even try to feed me that crap.


----------



## Deceitful_Frank (May 17, 2020)

I found this and looks to be in the UK

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/153927595610

You guys think it looks legit?
My first post on this forum so hope it’s contributing!


----------



## jarlowski1 (May 17, 2020)

Yeah it seems legit if you are ok with paying top dollar for just 250ml. Read the description.


----------



## Deceitful_Frank (May 17, 2020)

Thanks for the reply. Well anything thats restricted is gonna cost top dollar purely due to supply and demand I would think. £50 is ridiculous though. What would you think a good offer would be including shipping?


----------



## jarlowski1 (May 17, 2020)

I don't really have an answer for you since I live in the United States and while it is "Restricted" here the price can vary vastly. You just have to look around. Im sure someone here will be able to give you a place that is a lot cheaper than that.


----------



## golden_egg (Sep 1, 2021)

I have been searching this forum for a couple days now but no one can say what a good price for a liter of nitric acid should cost with or without restriction and with or without crazy shipping. Please help.


----------



## Deceitful_Frank (Sep 1, 2021)

The best I have seen so far is about £200 for 25L or about 35Kg delivered. I could get a better price for a larger amount but then its dealing with palettes and probably attracting the wrong type of attention. I'm not sure of the legality in your country but its restricted here in the UK which means you might need to get creative. I think £8 for a litre of 68-70% HNO3 delivered is pretty good if you are careful not to waste it.


----------



## jimdoc (Sep 1, 2021)

golden_egg said:


> I have been searching this forum for a couple days now but no one can say what a good price for a liter of nitric acid should cost with or without restriction and with or without crazy shipping. Please help.



Give your location and possibly someone can help you find some without shipping.


----------



## golden_egg (Sep 1, 2021)

I'm in Pocono mountains Pennsylvania. And I'm looking for a good price on a 1 liter of nitric acid (Technical grade 65-70%) also sulfuric acid. However I'm not sure if there is a special type of sulfuric to use. I just want it to help put in solution any lead that might be present. Any and all help is appreciated.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Sep 1, 2021)

golden_egg said:


> also sulfuric acid. However I'm not sure if there is a special type of sulfuric to use. I just want it to help put in solution any lead that might be present. Any and all help is appreciated.



Sulfuric acid does not put lead into solution, it precipitates it out of solution. Battery acid from an auto supply store works.

Dave


----------



## golden_egg (Sep 1, 2021)

Thanks for the correction FrugalRefiner. Ok I've been watching Sreetips on YouTube awhile now and come to think of it. He puts 3ml sulfuric in after he completes aqua-raga. So that makes sense


----------



## jimdoc (Sep 1, 2021)

golden_egg said:


> I'm in Pocono mountains Pennsylvania. And I'm looking for a good price on a 1 liter of nitric acid (Technical grade 65-70%) also sulfuric acid. However I'm not sure if there is a special type of sulfuric to use. I just want it to help put in solution any lead that might be present. Any and all help is appreciated.



I am in Willow Grove PA, if you can't find any and want to take that 100 mile or so ride for it, I may sell what I have.
You have to study this forum for what you plan to do, and have a plan for all your waste.


----------



## Elemental (Sep 1, 2021)

I know this has probably been posted around here before, but I bought 10 liters of nitric acid from Duda Diesel and was really happy with what they sent. https://www.dudadiesel.com/search.php?query=nitric 

I bought 10L for $151. It was the best price per volume, although it will take me a few years to use it all.

A side note: I did receive 5 gallons of pure acetone from them by accident, they were quick to fix the mistake and I had my nitric two days later. Needless to say, hazmat fees to ship the acetone back was more than it's actually worth, so now I'm sitting on a gold-mine in nail polish remover!


----------

